# Japanese Super GT Murcielago Wins at Suzuka



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A two-car Lamborghini team in the Japanese Super GT series has logged its first win after having been dropped from the GT500 class to the GT300 class. The two-car team is run by the Japanese Lamborghini Owner's Club, and this victory at Suzuka for one of their cars represents not only their first win, but the first competition win for any Murcielago.
I wonder if there'd be more competition wins if more racers could stomache (or even afford) to rip up such an expensive car.








More here...
http://www.autoblog.com/2006/0...acing/
and here...
http://www.italiaspeed.com/200....html


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR_six (May 27, 2005)

Japanese always do it better


----------



## Avo_dub (Jul 6, 2004)

Man that looks freaking mean.


----------



## asmith18 (Apr 12, 2004)

I wish!!!!!!


----------



## RS666 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (TheRealCarbonfiberGabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRealCarbonfiberGabe.* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 x2


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR_six)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR_six* »_Japanese always do it better

g'damn right!


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

theres what, like .002'' ground clearance. Lambos in are fast to begin with. how fast is the race car?


----------



## detectlamers (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Japanese Super GT Murcielago Wins at Suzuka ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## addictedtothevr6 (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (VR_six)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR_six* »_Japanese always do it better
 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AriesMercwar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (VR_six)*


_Quote »_ Japanese always do it better 
 No they don't thats why they were dropped from the GT500 lolz


----------



## addictedtothevr6 (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (VR_six)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR_six* »_Japanese always do it better

hahahahahahahha are you a comedian?


----------



## dc_ben (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Japanese Super GT Murcielago Wins at Suzuka ([email protected])*

Wow...


----------



## slowdown2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (GTIbassplayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIbassplayer* »_theres what, like .002'' ground clearance. Lambos in are fast to begin with. how fast is the race car?

ha ha ha ha mk4 ppl.







i got respect for you guys.


----------



## WaLdO_Jetta1.8T (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (VR_six)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
if im not mistaken VW owns Lamborghini. 
Germans All the way!

Effin Badd A$$ car!!!!!


----------

